# Barbed wire..



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

My little darling is sporting 2x14inch scars on her back after running under barbed wire today, it's the scourge of the English countryside and I loath it...I work in a maximum security prison and they have to pay a heavy fine every year for using razor wire, but Mr farmer can stretch barbed wire all over the country side.. ..sorry folks, rant over and a Dettol wash for Darcy... ....those are my bruised toe nails on show, I dont paint them..


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Aww, poor girl! Jasper's had a few barbed wire scratches down his back too. He doesn't pay very close attention to the types of fences he's scrambling under, silly boy.


----------



## Must dash (Nov 15, 2012)

Poor Darcy! I hope she heals quickly.

I hate barbed wire too. My dogs have so far escaped. My son, on the other hand, has a 3" scar on his forehead from barbed wire. He was playing hide and seek on a caravan site, that had hidden barbed wire around it's walls.


----------



## pippylongstocking (May 21, 2012)

Oh bless her. Hope she heals soon. I'm surprised Ester hasn't come a cropper with barbed wire yet. I have managed to stop her climbing over it before. Guess she was lucky that time. You are right, it's awful stuff. The little ginger ninjas don't realise it's dangerous, poor babies. :'( :'( :'(


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh, the poor, little thing! That's just awful!!! :'( :'(


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It seems like all the hunting dogs have to hit the wire once or twice before they learn to slow down for it. Mine have all done it before they learn to navigate under it.
I hope she heals soon. They normally do.
I try to catch mine before they get to wire with a whoa command. Then help them cross the fence but undoubtedly they eventually learn on their own barbed wire is bad.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Hope she heals quickly!


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

Mine go under a few strands everyday. They learn pretty quick. I call the cuts railroad tracks. They heal quick. Once we had to put in a couple stitches. Its important for them to learn to navigate it. 
Now, Ive had a dog hit razorwire. Over thirty stitches. That stuck scares the crap out of me.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Australia is no different. Mine have loads of barbed wire scars all over their heads, necks, chests and backs. Lucky I'm not worried about their looks


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Sorry. Hope Darcy recovers quickly. 

No personal experiences with barbed wire. Don't ever recall seeing a whole fence constructed from barbed wire here. Perhaps the top row of the fence is rarely barbed . I think there are laws against it here.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Hi there everyone, Darcy just wants to say a great big thanks for your kind words, I didn't realise sheep were so dangerous that they had to be surrounded by barbed wire, I didn't even think they could bite.....as for me, I am off to buy a set of wire cutters..............(datacan)....the barbed wire fencing here is 5 strands from top to bottom, it's crazy.....thanks again, this really is a good forum.. :-*


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Sorry to hear Darcy's in the wars and hope she heals up quickly.

Are you a vegetarian? I loathe barbed wire too - had a young horse that ran through it once, and it did a lot of damage, but....in defence of farmers how do you expect them to keep cattle in a field without it? Sheep, yes you can use electric fencing, but cattle will often just go through electric fencing. I expect the field in question is used for cattle as well as sheep. Of course, there is always post and rail but the cost of that in the UK is prohibitive, believe me, and cows will often lean and break wood - so barbed wire is cheap and effective for farmers.

We have a lot of it around here, but I just call the dogs away from it. To go cutting it(I hope you were joking) would be spiteful and probably illegal Darcy, and do you want to be responsible for the sheep getting out, possibly on to a road and causing someones death. Barbed wire isn't nice, but we have to live with it, and as the others say Darcy will be wary of it next time.


----------



## smurfette (Jan 14, 2013)

Wishing Darcy a speedy recovery :'(


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

Ouch, poor pup. I too hate the barbed wire, but wouldn't suggest cutting it. Its not your land, you didn't pay to erect the fence, you probably wont pay for the repairs to the fence, and the fence serves more purpose than just keeping the sheep in, it also helps keep wolves, coyotes and ferile dogs from attacking the farmers investment (sheep) Trust me, I'd love to cut down ever barbed wire fence Kauzy has ran through (about 7 now), but its not my land or my fence that I'd be vandalizing. If the owner finds that dog owners are the culprit to his destructed fence, you may easily lose your ability to work your dog in that area forever and potentially face criminal charges of vandalism and trespassing. Stay responsible. My 2 cents. 

Btw, those will be some pretty bad ass looking war wounds once they are healed. Cheers to a speedy recovery


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Ouch I hate the barbed wire too. 

When I was 8 I went through some on a quad bike (four wheeler)! It was so painful.

Now I too worry about Mac crawling under it.


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

Barbed wire is horrid, Bella has been cut by it a couple of times. I'm sure Darcy will be learn from it, Bella doesn't go through it now as where we walk there are openings for her to go through so she does that. Hope Darcy is ok


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I hate the stuff, quite often we come across it even over public footpath stiles, surely that's got to be illegal?


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

I had never thought about this until I read the thread yesterday. I'm guessing that Vs aren't aware of the barbed wire until they get nicked by one. It saddens me to think that Whistler might get caught in one of them as he running full tilt in the woods off leash. And there's probably not much that we can do to prevent this other than knowing the woods and fields we go into to....


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Me and my Darcy are going to be to barbed wire, as Don Quixote was to windmills.....


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

hotmischief said:


> Sorry to hear Darcy's in the wars and hope she heals up quickly.
> 
> Are you a vegetarian? I loathe barbed wire too - had a young horse that ran through it once, and it did a lot of damage, but....in defence of farmers how do you expect them to keep cattle in a field without it? Sheep, yes you can use electric fencing, but cattle will often just go through electric fencing. I expect the field in question is used for cattle as well as sheep. Of course, there is always post and rail but the cost of that in the UK is prohibitive, believe me, and cows will often lean and break wood - so barbed wire is cheap and effective for farmers.
> 
> We have a lot of it around here, but I just call the dogs away from it. To go cutting it(I hope you were joking) would be spiteful and probably illegal Darcy, and do you want to be responsible for the sheep getting out, possibly on to a road and causing someones death. Barbed wire isn't nice, but we have to live with it, and as the others say Darcy will be wary of it next time.




No I am not a vegetarian, and for the last ten years there have been potatoes and corn in this field. And no I am not irresponsible enough to cut barbed wire, but why have 5 strands of it when one strand at the top would be enough...it's over kill from uneducated farm hands that's the issue, thick as the mud they toil.....................


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

PIKE has several scars from barbed wire - he hunts a lot - now he will find a way over or under with the least amount of harm - that comes from experience and ex poser to the threat - the other side is this - how a land owner chooses to mark his property lines is up to him - to keep livestock in or predator's or tresspassers out - most decisions are made on the cost - they have to make a living - if you put the pup in harms way it is your fault - not the land owners - private property means just that - they are not there to protect your pup - PIKE's scars come on property we have permission to hunt !!!!!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Re: Barbed wire..*



Darcy1311 said:


> hotmischief said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to hear Darcy's in the wars and hope she heals up quickly.
> ...


5 strands so they can't go under the top rung and so predators are deterred from top to bottom.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

I am sorry I started this thread all I mentioned was Darcy got cut from barbed wire while I used my right to roam on scrub land I did not mean to upset the grandiose land owner, or man that hunt's with dog's..there is no need on this earth to have 5 strands of wire..............end of...... This is the UK, by putting a strand of wire at the bottom, you are not stopping rabbits,foxes or squirrel which are our only pradator type animal....


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Darcy ? are you a farmer - do you have ferrel hogs destroying your crops - think not - do you loose 5-10 $500 calfs a year to preditors - do you think us as land owners we should make it safe for your pup to tresspass ?


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

I am not a farmer, but I was on land with no live stock or even crops, we dont have the predator issue in the UK. So there is no need to become so irrate with me ...


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

were you on land you owned or had permission to be on ? if so I am sorry - if true ? it always comes back to the pup owner - in this day and age you have to be a lawyer to get permission to hunt on private land - never said I liked barb wire - just stated if it is on some ones property - I think they have rights also = not irate with you - get real - if you are on property with their permission - who's fault is it ?


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I've lost track of the pairs of wishing waders that I've ruined from irresponsible farmers dumping barbed wire in the river, now that really does get my goat


----------



## pippylongstocking (May 21, 2012)

R said:


> were you on land you owned or had permission to be on ? if so I am sorry - if true ? it always comes back to the pup owner - in this day and age you have to be a lawyer to get permission to hunt on private land - never said I liked barb wire - just stated if it is on some ones property - I think they have rights also = not irate with you - get real - if you are on property with their permission - who's fault is it ?


I don't think Darcy said anything about hunting, if you read her original post. Just a simple comment re the fact that her beloved pet got unnecessarily injured, on land that in the uk we don't need any legal intervention to walk over!  We have lots of common land, woodlands, country parks and public footpaths that cross a lot of farm land etc.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

R said:


> were you on land you owned or had permission to be on ? if so I am sorry - if true ? it always comes back to the pup owner - in this day and age you have to be a lawyer to get permission to hunt on private land - never said I liked barb wire - just stated if it is on some ones property - I think they have rights also = not irate with you - get real - if you are on property with their permission - who's fault is it ?


The trouble that we have in the UK is that many public right of ways that go through the woods are lined with bared wire even though there is mostly woodland on the other side. You are correct it is put up so people don't go into the land but what I don't get is a straight wire fence top to bottom would do the same without the risk of cuts to dogs, joggers, kids.

Often it isn't live stock kept in these areas just a boundary fence. So it would have been nice to have them set up with out bared wire.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It just maybe a different way of thinking between US and UK. In the US you have to have permission to go on private property. If your going to be there when the land owner is not, you need to have it in writing and on your person. 
No one likes when their pup gets hurt, but you can't blame the land owner for fencing off his place.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

An E-COLLAR is my answer... If this turns into a debate again, sorry but, how many times do you need to bang your head?

You guys, at least over on this side of the pond, private property is clearly marked with signs as well as fences.
Even so, dog doesn't read signs very well, understands the e-collar, though. A lot of times, the other side of the fence contains animals dogs are very interested to meet. 

I was faced with having to persuade my dog to stop... Big sign said so "PRIVATE PROPERTY. KEEP OUT" ..lucky I had enough time to read the sign, dog goes fast.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

sorry if PIKE & I ruffeled any feathers - but when I read a post that says get out the wire cutters I get upset - one of the replys to barbed wire - here in the USA we have so many bottom feeding lawyers just waiting to sue anyone for what ever stupid reason - I wonder what ever happened to people being responsible for their own actions ? !! yes I took some posts personal as a landowner - I will try to V better in the future - PIKE will still be PIKE - that is the only constant I know LOL !!!!!


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Yes it ruffled my feathers so bad, that me and Darcy aint writing on the forum anymore......................... :-X


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

I've felt like that a couple of times when writing on here Darcy1311, sometimes threads get into heated debates which can be taken the wrong way if you let it.
I no what you mean about the barbed wire, it's a nuisance and where we walk with Bella there is plenty of it. Like R E M said its there for a reason and I'm sure there was no harm meant by the post. 

I for one would miss your experience and opinion on here, don't take it to heart. We all love the forum because everyone has different views. Take this thread how you would another and hope your back on here soon. 
By the way I hope Darcy is ok 
Angie


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

if we all had the same opinions we'd just be a back-slapping forum....how boring that would be!, as for this topic, I'm sitting on the fence (pun intended!!),
c'mon folks, yes it's nasty stuff but there's two sides to the debate and I'm sure farmers/landowners don't use it just to be malicious.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I went on sabbatical twice and a PM from an all too prominent HVF member convinced me to hammer away at the keyboard ... Punctuation, spelling and even grammar can't keep up now. 
Love hate relationship with iPhone autocorrect. 

Darcy, if you're in the dog house, take HVF with you :-\


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://youtu.be/Z-4v4I7Gzk0

The above video is for the English gentlemen wanting a nice drive in the country. 

harrigab, the countryside they drive though looks like around your place. :

I like the license plate. I wouldn't mind doing this with Bailey riding shotgun. ;D

Or for those who need a four door:

http://youtu.be/I-pzol0sxro


RBD


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

LOVE IT... may need a barf bag after watching the video ???


----------

